# Ping returns strange characters



## ashwamedh (Jul 27, 2005)

I have XP pro and Norton AntiVirus 2005. The internet connection is DSL. The problem started when I downloaded a flash wallpaper and then deleted it. Soon after that, on restarting, this message came: Error "Symantec Email Proxy cannot scan your email messages because your network is not properly configured" (1003,13). Following are the main features of my problem:
1. In command prompt, typing IPCONFIG returns the correct IP address. But typing 'ping www.abc.com.au' returns some strange looking characters like spades, hearts, diamonds etc
2. The modem has all lights on and the network connections show that it is connected, but that looks more like a dialup with info like 'packets received, packets sent'. My ISP representative asked me to type 10.1.1.2 in my web browser but it returns 'this page cannot be displayed', though it should take me to their modem test page, even if I am not online.
3. My desktop interface of the DSL connections keeps showing 'connecting'. It used to show 'connect' (when disconnected) or 'disconnect', earlier. 
4. The activity log in norton, created when I restarted the computer after the problem started, says : 'internet worm protection is monitoring 3 signatures'. Another says 'IP address 211.31.113.108 has disappeared and is no longer being protected' The same msg is logged for subsequent dates, but the IP address keeps changing.
5. I tried to reinstall the modem, but the process didnt complete. Towards the end it said "check if the modem is connected". Funnily, after that, all lights of the modem were on as if its been installed.

Please help. Its either a virus from that wallpaper site OR i have deleted something extra while deleting the wallpaper.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

do you connect to your modem by usb or ethernet?


----------



## ashwamedh (Jul 27, 2005)

USB
Also, the device manager shows that the modem is working fine


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Does your modem have an ethernet connection also? Do you have an ethernet card in the computer?

If no to either of the above, do you have another usb cable you can try?


----------



## darrel day (Oct 5, 2005)

I have a similar setup. XP Pro, with Norton AV 2005, and USB wireless network adapter.

I don't know about the other symptoms, but I can definitely help with the following:

"Another says 'IP address 211.31.113.108 has disappeared and is no longer being protected' The same msg is logged for subsequent dates, but the IP address keeps changing."

Basically what is happening is that the lease on your IP Address is expiring and is failing to renew. I had a similar problem and traced it back to the firewall in Norton AV. By default it is blocking incoming UDP traffic on the dhcp ports, 67 and 68. This is what the machine uses to renew it's IP address. 

I added a rule to allow UDP traffic on these ports to the general rules and that seems to have fixed my problems.

So, open Norton AV, go to options, Internet worm protection, and click on general rules. From there, I'm sure you can figure it out.

Hope that helps.

Darrel


----------

